# Soon to be my new car! 95.5 S6.



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

I'm selling my Scirocco and buying this!








I can't wait to be back in an Audi. In the past I've had an '84 UrQ and an '88 4000csq. 
Looking to do the GM LS2 coil mod, and eventually Bilstein HDs w/ 200TQ sport springs. Boxster brakes also a possibility...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

cool


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

looks clean!!
post more pics when you have a chance!!!


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (35i 2000)*

Scirocco sold this weekend, picking it up any day now! More pics to follow...


----------

